# Hubs that can handle the torture/// new school



## whizzer kid (Oct 6, 2020)

So I’ve had a whizzer for about 20yrs.  Every year I take the wheels apart repack true ect.  And i don’t mind it .  It’s like riding my old HD pan you need to go threw it make sure it’s all tight and everything . 
My rear one it sure beats up these old hubs and the breaks never last like I’d like. I normally ride my whizzer very aggressive . It’s an new version and rolls out very fast . So needless to say I’ve replaced hubs and wheels a lot over the years .
    -
My question is does anyone run a sealed bearing hub , that they can recommend that can be laced with 120g . Prefer a drum break vs. old coaster version.  And I’d rather not do a disc if I can . 
  Heard of some SA hubs that are
New that might work but figured I’d ask
Here.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Oct 6, 2020)

Not a drum brake but I did start messing around with this at the beginning of the year. Had to revert my attention to other projects but I do plan on getting back to it.


----------



## Tom Hand (Oct 9, 2020)

It is not original but it works very well.  It is a 1974 vintage Shimano  disc brake. On the front it works very well to slow these things down.


----------



## Tom Hand (Oct 9, 2020)

A couple of more angles.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 9, 2020)

What are you guys hitting top speed wise on these? My dad's NE5 will do 50mph maybe more but that's all the speedo it has & it's on 26x1.75 mtn knobbies   . It stops decent but I ask because I have plans to do a 110cc pit bike 4spd semi auto a little built with bolt ons on 11g Lobdell style 26x3" mounted to a Nirve Switchblade; the brakes will need to be stout & last as I intend to see 50-60mph frequently or at minimum


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> A couple of more angles.
> 
> View attachment 1280997
> 
> ...



Does that have an adjustable knob? Looks like it but Idk much of anything Schwinn wise


----------



## Tom Hand (Oct 9, 2020)

On the brake caliper plastic cover? No that is just a cover to protect the adjustable components inside.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> On the brake caliper plastic cover? No that is just a cover to protect the adjustable components inside.



Yep. Thought maybe it was some sort of knob to adjust something; maybe the caliper clearance for more/less bite. Thank you for teaching me something Schwinn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 11, 2020)

I, e used Worksman drum brakes on all my motorized bikes ha no problems only change out the shoes


----------

